# Daily Drawings?



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw a post in a forum a while back about mosquito and grand river doing daily blind drawings at 5am the morning of. Is this still something that they do?


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

mbarrett1379 said:


> I saw a post in a forum a while back about mosquito and grand river doing daily blind drawings at 5am the morning of. Is this still something that they do?


Mosquito does during the regular season. But only on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. They do both morning and evening/afternoon drawings. Grand River is just plain ol public land, and it's a war zone. For the teal opener, there were guys camped out the night before at GR. I thank God I have a big plot of private land to hunt, but the refuge drawing at Mosquito gives me an opportunity to let the farm rest and hunt elsewhere.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Predator225 said:


> Mosquito does during the regular season. But only on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. They do both morning and evening/afternoon drawings. Grand River is just plain ol public land, and it's a war zone. For the teal opener, there were guys camped out the night before at GR. I thank God I have a big plot of private land to hunt, but the refuge drawing at Mosquito gives me an opportunity to let the farm rest and hunt elsewhere.


Where do you go for the daily drawings or could you point me in the right direction to find information about them?


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Where do you go for the daily drawings or could you point me in the right direction to find information about them?


The Waterfowl Headquarters shack on North Park Ave, about a mile south of 87. Have a backup plan in place, though, if you don't get drawn. Maximum of 3 hunters per group. Morning drawings are at 5:15am, I believe afternoon ones are at noon, but not 100% sure on afternoon.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Predator225 said:


> The Waterfowl Headquarters shack on North Park Ave, about a mile south of 87. Have a backup plan in place, though, if you don't get drawn. Maximum of 3 hunters per group. Morning drawings are at 5:15am, I believe afternoon ones are at noon, but not 100% sure on afternoon.


Awesome, thanks for the information. I will have to follow up with the office soon! Also, are these field hunts or blind hunts on the lake?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the information. I will have to follow up with the office soon! Also, are these field hunts or blind hunts on the lake?


We use to go to the daily drawings years back and they are in the refuge area ,all ponds-marshes, depending on rain how much water is in them, some get low probaly this year with the dry conditions. You fill out a card it goes in the hopper with other cards and if your drawn you then pick a number from a map of the pond you want to hunt and park at lot and walk in. Some deep most not ,need waders or dog. No blinds just find a spot to hide and make a brush type blind. It was a nice place nobody else on your spot either.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

The afternoon drawing is at 11 am. I think on sat there is youth get first pick. Then whatever is left you get a choose when your drawn.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Pickerel Creek is the same as Mosquito.I have had some nice hunting at both places,insures your spot is not over run by Gomers! Magee Marsh is also a great place if you get drawn!!!?
I have watched some of results, and IMO a lot of guy's have their wives,daughters,and whole the Fam Damnly enter!. I have argued this point with the DNR and D.O.W, for years asking them to make sure that the party drawn are really those hunting! It's simple,you have to check in before the hunt anyway why not make sure the person holding the drawn ticket is the actual person hunting? Yes you can transfer the draw,but you still have go through the division to do so.At least that's how it was when I hunted. Good luck!


----------

